# Tips for drawing a bow properly



## Mathews#14 (Dec 27, 2014)

Im new to archery and want some tips on drawing a bow properly. I feel like I make it harder on myself than it needs to be, no matter the draw weight. I would appreciate the help.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

howdy ... mathews#14 ........ok this is what is see by most archers.... MOST archers new and old that i see and watch shoot are pulling to much weight. you should be able to pull to anchor with ease. archery is a game of skill NOT strength...:juggle:


----------



## Mathews#14 (Dec 27, 2014)

Got ya, thanks for the info. I'll keep lowering the weight until it feels better.


----------



## gettinold (Oct 23, 2013)

Get yourself a tru shot coach, so you learn proper grip from the git go.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Drawing the bow - Good question, it's a lot more complicated than you might think. Since it sets up execution, it's among the more important things to do the same every time. 

Some of the things you need to accomplish are:
- setting your bow hand in a neutral position to avoid torque
- setting your release hand 
- setting your shoulders so that the tension of holding is accomplished in your back and only in your back
- finding your best balance
- reaching full draw with everything set up for smooth execution
- efficient use of energy 
- avoiding injury 

One possible shot sequence for drawings:
Start your draw with your bow pointed a little above the target. Maybe 6" to a foot, definitely not sky drawing. Lean a little forward so most of your weight is on your front foot. Draw with your elbow about level with your ears. Elbow too high, and its easy to get a shoulder impingement. Inhale while drawing. Draw with your release an inch or two away from your face. Keep your head still. Set your anchors in your back. Then exhale while setting your face anchor. At this point you should be looking through your peep and be ready to ignite your execution.

There are other shot sequences you can use to get to full draw. But hopefully you see the things that you have to accomplish. It may seem pretty complicated now, but as you practice your shot sequence, you will find it becoming very simple and even subconsciously accomplished. 

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

You might also check this thread:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2381164

One of nuts&bolts first steps in helping this young lady was working on how she drew the bow. Lots of good information in that thread.

Allen


----------



## Mathews#14 (Dec 27, 2014)

Good stuff here. Definitely helpful info. Thanks guys!


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

good info from Aread,, lol the short thread ...at first glance i see a bow outta whack,,,lolo didnt even bother to respond to the long thread or read it after i saw lug nut respond..


----------

